# PC-Beto



## p0Pe (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi tpu just registered on the site, and felt like sharing my latest mod with you. i am 21 years old, and comes from denmark, and have made a few mods before that i might post pics of sometime

hope you enjoy my newest mod!

*PC-Beto*


A big thanks goes out to the sponsors that have helped me out with hardware for this mod!























​
lets jump right into it. as usual i am modding an old used case!

the inspiration?







the case, and plans.
im going to watercool the system with a 3*140 mm radiator in front, and two pumps. as seen on the pics, the case is devided in 2 sections. the frame is going to be powdercoated in matte black.






this is some of the evelopment of the cad drawings i made. the big round one on the left is going to be a window.











and the finished drawings. the top drawings is going to be cut in folie, and the bottom one in green acrylic. since ac-ryan didnt reply on my mails, I found the same acrylic that they uses (for 1/4 the price) and will be using that.






finished middle plate






the middle plate is going to be bend around the frame, to give a smoother look






the little room in the top will be sealed off, and most likely used for 2 harddrives.






close up of the rad hole in the front






on this pic, the folie looks quite thick, but it wont be






the motherboard tray (yes, that old bucket have a removeable mobo tray!) is going to be made of 2 pieces of acrylic. black and green, and will look like this






for pumps holders, i designed a bracket, that will fit on 140 mm fans to hold the ddc pumps. with rubber grommets, theese should reduce vibrations too, and the cold air from the fans will cool them down a bit.






close up of the bracket.

hardware is yet to be decided. but for watercooling i will go for theese 2 for certain

2 ddc pumps
HWLabs black ice gtx 420 radiator

soo.. hoped you enjoyd this little start of my new project though it almost only consists of renders. more WILL come. (already got a lil´ testplate cut out to play with )

-p0Pe


----------



## Disparia (Dec 31, 2009)

Cool! 

I pretty sure I used to have that case... In-Win or Enlight? To give away my age, I had that case with two floppy drives. One external for custom boot floppies and the other in the hidden 3.5" bay on top with a write-protected fail-safe boot floppy


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 31, 2009)

Awesome! And welcome to TPU, enjoy your stay!


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 31, 2009)

Pretty! Nice work you do there.!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 31, 2009)

wow, nice cad work


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 31, 2009)

Sweet mother of christ that would be a badass pc.


----------



## p0Pe (Jan 1, 2010)

thanks for the nice welcome all

another update
Sponsored by
CoolBits.dk & Noiseblocker.de​First of all, thanks to Noiseblocker for sending me some fans to work with! More details and pictures about these fans can be found later on www.itrends.dk

I had to cut a lot of the case away, to make room for the massive HWLabs 420 mm radiator





This was the piece in the front that was cut off





I left a little ”hinge” for the radiator to support to, so the acrylic plate in front wasn’t carrying the whole thing alone.





This is the case in its VERY naked state. The little piece between the two sides on the front is going to be cut away too, since it’s visible through the front





And then there is this little piece, and again the piece described above





Rivets mutilated!





And then I went Mohawk with my dremel to Guns & roses on the mp3!





The cutout





I made a cut with a wide of 15.5 cm, since the radiator was written to be 15.3 on HWLabs hp. I discovered that it was in fact 15.4, so it was a tight fit!





The support for the motherboard tray was also removed, since it needed to be cut down to size.





Note all the dust and dirt… that’s where it sat lol





And here is the radiator passing through the middle plate again. I put two temperature sensors on the radiator, but these will most likely be moved to other places duo the fact that the radiator will be hot most of the time, and readings will then be flawed.





As planned is only two 5.25” bays available, and these are already cut down to size.





I got the first test plate cut out to see if everything was according to plan, and every single measurement was SPOT ON! The results of many hours of work with the ruler please note that this plate is ONLY for testing purpose. The finished plate will be cut in Green acrylic, and the foil will have more patterns, as you see in the drawings in update 1.





You can here see where I did the mounting of the front panel. These bolts will be cut down to size, and foil will be over the holes so you won’t be able to see this on the finished plate.





You can see on this pic, that the metal behind have not been cut yet.





And on these two you can see how the mounting will be done.









I changed the layout of the components a little bit, so that the psu stands vertically, with the pump/reservoir by its side. This makes the brackets I made for the 140 mm fans useless. But hey, at least they looked cool xD





This puny corsair psu will suffer the space for this one that will be in my mailbox today if everything goes well!





I am going to route the cables on a way that I don’t recall ever seeing on any modding forum, so this is what I am putting most of my time on at the moment! So stay tuned for that in future updates!

I also got a package from www.noiseblocker.de that was kind enough to send some of the ULTRA hot fans for this project! More pics of these will come later on! You guys should really check their site and products out.





As you can see of the picture of the giant radiator, I already got most of the water cooling gear from www.coolbits.dk ! Huge thanks for the support is appropriate.

The pump choice fell on a Laing ddc 3.2 18W pump.





Seconds later





And internals (flipped upside down)





Shortly after, the stock top was replaced with the EK V.2 top, along with a koolance male-male fitting, that allows me to put something on the pump :O what could that be :/
This will later on be changed for a black bitspower version!





So what could I place above that pump? How about one of the Jon Lund reservoirs!





The black color is IMO spot on, and with the XFX green psu fan behind it, this will look DOPE!





Normally a Lund reservoir comes with a G3/8 inlet hole in the top, but he offered to make a custom reservoir for this mod, which needed to be a bit shorter, and have a longer inlet tube, so that the flow won’t go Mohawk in the res.

That’s all for this time fokes! Stay tuned for more but until then, happy newyear!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 1, 2010)

hot damn thats good, are you gonna poweder spray the internal metal too because it will look lame if you spent soo much time on the rest of it and left it at the last hurdle?


----------



## p0Pe (Jan 1, 2010)

thanks!
every detail will be covered im leaving nothing blank in this one. the frame is going to be powder coatet matte black


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 1, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 1, 2010)

And I thought modding will become a little dull once zaam finishes his companion cube


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 1, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> And I thought modding will become a little dull once zaam finishes his companion cube



yeah +1


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 1, 2010)

hey pOpe what would that case cost someone to buy from you?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

very nicely done so far, looking forward to the next update


----------



## MRCL (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice. VERY nice. You seem to have quite some modding experience, also judging from your DNA mod. I'll subscribe. This will be killer. Totally rad, dude! Alright enough of 80s talk now.


----------



## p0Pe (Jan 2, 2010)

well thank you all!



DRDNA said:


> hey pOpe what would that case cost someone to buy from you?



hehe i have no idea. were anyone to buy it, they would have to come to me, beacuse im not putting it up to auction by myself 


if anyone is interested, this is my DnA mod
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2426.html

and this is how it looks now after i made the "DnA revisited" mod











i made a change for the side window which are now going to look like this:






took some pics of the fans noiseblocker sent me to test on this build

((NB)) pron!

XK2 & PK3






PK3






PK3´s versus HWLabs 420











multiframe






and look at this bundle that comes with the PK series!!!






also comes with an optional rubber band around the fan.






more to come just mounted 2 of the 120 mm versions to a noctua something something cooler inside a antec p193, and it looks EVIL! cant wait to show you guys!

i will have another update ready for you soon


----------



## steelkane (Jan 2, 2010)

cnc mods are nice. just too easy to make look good, because of the cnc. also if I want to check out your Sponsor web sites I will go there on my own,, without your influence.


----------



## p0Pe (Jan 2, 2010)

steelkane said:


> cnc mods are nice. just too easy to make look good, because of the cnc. also if I want to check out your Sponsor web sites I will go there on my own,, without your influence.



and if i wanted to read your comment, i will do it, without your influence.

seriously... dude... there isnt a tiny bit of sense in that last part of your post. so please keep the bs out :shadedshu

my mods comes from ideas, and many hours of planning. and just beacuse its made with a cnc machine doesnt mean that i have done nothing myself my dremel still have plenty of work to do


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 2, 2010)

p0Pe said:


> my mods comes from ideas, and many hours of planning. and just beacuse its made with a cnc machine doesnt mean that i have done nothing myself my dremel still have plenty of work to do




Dude your work is excellent wether done on a CNC which most dont even know how to program, or if it was all done with a damn dremel..So hay bro your work is excellent and I believe you can make some money doing it !


----------



## p0Pe (Jan 2, 2010)

thank you i almost cant wait to get going with the 2 square meters of acrylic that i have in the workshop


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 2, 2010)

this is auto cad 3d?


----------



## p0Pe (Jan 2, 2010)

nope its made with the program Cinema 4D and then i exports them to .dxf files, and showes them into the lasercutter


----------



## p0Pe (Jan 21, 2010)

Sooo, after a lot of measures, and hours in front of the computer i finally got the front plate cut out.






My last attempt at bending the test front plate failed big time, so i used an akrylic bending machine. Say hello to Bender!






Bender works by heating up a small area of the acrylic, and you can then put the acrylic into the 90 degree angle you see in the front of the machine.






Cold water is running trough this thing, so that the plate cools down relatively fast.






And KAZAM! Like a glove!












Now, next machine to have a little quality time with is this one:






It cuts the foil out, like a bunny on crack! I made a little vide wich you can see here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQbDg-VKU30

And here you see the foil. The middle is being cut in hand with a hobby knife.






Can anyone guess which of the plates i am using for PC-Beto?






Aplying the foil to the acrylic.






And the sides got cut out, and foil was put on them too!






And i had to cut the center out by hand.






The hardest thing was the tiny letters in the pc-beto






And the result!
















And when put on the frame:






And look at this tight bend






The other side






From the inside. Remember that the frame is going to be powder coated!






And the new PSU plate that makes the psu stand vertically.






Thats all for this time More will come, and i have a nice surprise stored for you! just need to get some parts home before i will share that


----------



## Frick (Jan 21, 2010)

How did you cut the acrylic? Awesome mod!


----------



## MRCL (Jan 21, 2010)

Woho, nice! That foil cutter is awesome. Altho I do think its a tad bit on the expensive site if you plan to buy it for private use


----------



## p0Pe (Jan 21, 2010)

Frick said:


> How did you cut the acrylic? Awesome mod!



the acrylic was cut with a lasercutter i will update a video soon its booring, but shows how its done lol



MRCL said:


> Woho, nice! That foil cutter is awesome. Altho I do think its a tad bit on the expensive site if you plan to buy it for private use



hah yeah its quite on the heavy side. and thats the cheap one of them!


----------



## p0Pe (Jan 21, 2010)

got a little video uploaded shows some of the cutting progress

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FolNMTp8Fpk


----------



## Frick (Jan 21, 2010)

p0Pe said:


> the acrylic was cut with a lasercutter i will update a video soon its booring, but shows how its done lol



Please do!


----------



## p0Pe (Jan 21, 2010)

already did


----------



## Cuzza (Jan 24, 2010)

I love this case!



p0Pe said:


> It cuts the foil out, like a bunny on crack!



Frickin LOL. Sigged.


----------



## p0Pe (Feb 11, 2010)

lol thanks man have an update for that pic

New sponsors!!! 
Thanks to 
www.coolbits.dk
www.noiseblocker.de
www.matronics.dk
www.bitspower.com​for helping me out on this project!

And so it began! i started out with about 2.5 square meters of acrylic, and now have little left.

I would like to thank my new sponsors, www.matronics.dk for sending me some AWSOME light for this project! f#ck ccfl´s. get some led strips from there  i used them in my privious build, and the one they send me for this one takes the cake! RGB strips with wireless sound controller! Thanks! Tune in soon, and i will update the video with the light effects And thanks to bitspower for helping me out with some goddies that you all know whats gonna be

some of the parts matronic sent!











I also got the parts painted! matte black ftmfw!






i used theese black rivets to rivet it all back together






also got some wire stuff home






now what is all this going to be used for ? :S

THIS!






that ended out like this. See all that wire? Its starting to make sense now huh?











imagine all the little holes where there is wire in, like you see above






that they be sleeved, so that every wire will look like this






Now for the explanation.

The 7 holes that sits in a square in the upper part of the cabletray is getting these inserted into them. You can then swap psu as crazy often as you like, since you dont have wires running in a maze through thousands of holes.






Now for the fun part.

I had to solder the correct cables to each of the 24 pin connector, since they were made with different lengths. Say hello to mister happy solder station!






slowly, but certanly getting all the buggers on, and applying heatshrink on each, so that i wont have any fires in there -.-






fans will have an output port like this:






and the pump will have a slightly different one here:






some of you have seen this pic:






The thing that was in homers background is this:






And it will be mounted like this on the backplate






And how it was put on. I tapped 4 mm holes and used some black dome head 4 mm bolts i have.






The dome head bolts will also be used on the front.






And as you can see, the 24 wires is taking up quite a bit of space in the cable tray:/ dont know if i will be able to fit the 12 wires for the 6 pins, but i have to






The fans also got some love






And the 8 pin got sleeved. This will also be done to the 24 pin, and 6 pins.






The little buggers in front is the clips that i had to use, to get the extender. took some time to get done, but it will be worth it!






i think that was that for this update Next time i will have some more goodies to show you, some of them from my new sponsor, and a little something something that i got made instead of the res i have now

worth the wait? If not, ill update again in a week or so


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 11, 2010)

Very nice update man! very nice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

Ohhhh mannnn, that last update was just amazing!  Love what you are doing with the wiring bro


----------



## ERazer (Feb 11, 2010)

sweet mod 

subscribe


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 11, 2010)

This will be better than that produced by cooler master
congratulations


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 11, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## p0Pe (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks all!



Hunt3r said:


> This will be better than that produced by cooler master
> congratulations



Say what? what case by coolermaster?


----------



## p0Pe (Feb 15, 2010)

just to keep you in suspense, here is a little teaser


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2010)

this looks SO good!


----------



## TIGR (Feb 15, 2010)

p0Pe, this is beautiful work. I'm late to saying welcome to TPU, but welcome anyway.  I look forward to seeing the finished product. Your ideas are innovative and the case is looking great.



steelkane said:


> cnc mods are nice. just too easy to make look good, because of the cnc. also if I want to check out your Sponsor web sites I will go there on my own,, without your influence.



And I think someone is jealous.  If only there were an opposite of 'Thank' button....


----------



## digibucc (Feb 15, 2010)

amazingly beautiful man! this takes a good bit of skill, tons of knowledge, and even more patience 

@whoever... what is a "cnc mod"?


----------



## TIGR (Feb 15, 2010)

digibucc said:


> @whoever... what is a "cnc mod"?



Just using CNC machining to mod a case.


----------



## p0Pe (Feb 15, 2010)

TIGR said:


> p0Pe, this is beautiful work. I'm late to saying welcome to TPU, but welcome anyway.  I look forward to seeing the finished product. Your ideas are innovative and the case is looking great.
> 
> 
> 
> And I think someone is jealous.  If only there were an opposite of 'Thank' button....



Thanks man
and about the negative dude there, yeah, i really dont think much of it since, from what i can see, i´ve put more dremel hours in this mod alone than he have in any of his



digibucc said:


> amazingly beautiful man! this takes a good bit of skill, tons of knowledge, and even more patience
> 
> @whoever... what is a "cnc mod"?



thanks man! yeah, i used the last 2 days working on the damn cable tray lol!... many hours to go still


----------



## TIGR (Feb 15, 2010)

p0Pe, if you don't want to go off on a tangent here, that's okay; but if you're willing to answer my questions, I'm curious: how long have you been into case modding, what got you into it, and what are some of your favorite projects you've done in the past? I ask because you're still fairly new to TPU and this project makes me curious about more of your background. You do good work.


----------



## Binge (Feb 15, 2010)

TIGR said:


> p0Pe, if you don't want to go off on a tangent here, that's okay; but if you're willing to answer my questions, I'm curious: how long have you been into case modding, what got you into it, and what are some of your favorite projects you've done in the past? I ask because you're still fairly new to TPU and this project makes me curious about more of your background. You do good work.



p0pe tell em   It's good filler until you've got another update.  Maybe link to RRR as a referral.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 15, 2010)

i like the wireingman, will the mobo plug straight into the connectors attached to the tray if that makes sense?


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 15, 2010)

This is sick!!!

Subscribed


----------



## p0Pe (Feb 16, 2010)

TIGR said:


> p0Pe, if you don't want to go off on a tangent here, that's okay; but if you're willing to answer my questions, I'm curious: how long have you been into case modding, what got you into it, and what are some of your favorite projects you've done in the past? I ask because you're still fairly new to TPU and this project makes me curious about more of your background. You do good work.



uuuhhh dude, sure you want me starting on that!?!

well, a longer introduction should be in place, since i´m starting to like this place

As said, I am 21 years old and comes from Denmark. I come from a family with ZERO computer skills, and got my first pc at the age of 17! a 2.4 celeron with an nvidia ti4200

My very first modding experience was back then, when i decided to "mod" my side panel. The tools were few, and the experience lacking, but it got me startet
I recently found the pictures for this, so put them online in a worklog here:
http://www.thebestcasescenario.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15534

the final result, not bad for a very first mod, made with a hammer and a drill IMO





After that, i used quite a bunch of cash on a new pc with high end hardware (by that times standard) that consisted of a athlon 5200+ and a ati X1950XT-X (yeah, it was DOPE back then!). this i modded into a toolbox, which was one of the modding experience that have learned me the most!

worklog on my homepage:
http://www.tosed.dk/?page_id=24





And from then, i was hooked! The next mod was a completely self build case, that started out as a case for some random junk hardware, but i soon put my main system in there  This was also the start on my love for cnc machines, mixed with good old modding
worklog:
http://www.tosed.dk/?page_id=35





After that one, i went BIG and put an enormous efford into my DnA build, which is also in the gallery inhere
worklog:
http://www.thebestcasescenario.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15377





When that one started booring me, i revisited it, and made it better and this is the system i sit on at a daily basis
worklog:
http://www.thebestcasescenario.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18789





Other than that, i have a huge love for 3d abstract rendering.

some of my best:
http://www.tosed.dk/?page_id=43











Now thats what i had to share I dont really know what got me into it. Guess i just got hooked somewhere in the progress



ste2425 said:


> i like the wireingman, will the mobo plug straight into the connectors attached to the tray if that makes sense?



i actually think that a lot of people have this part of the system wrong, but no. 
next update will provide a better total view of the case, and the wire tray


----------



## TIGR (Feb 16, 2010)

Very cool, thanks Beto!

And glad you're liking it here ... stick around.


----------



## p0Pe (Feb 16, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Very cool, thanks Beto!
> 
> And glad you're liking it here ... stick around.



actually beto and meto is the names for my random builds, (main pc is called meteora, and short, meto (my phone is called miniora lol)) i just go by the name p0Pe


----------



## TIGR (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol sorry, was thinking of the case when I typed Beto, a little out of it I guess. 

Meteora makes me think of the album of the same name by Linkin Park.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 16, 2010)

p0Pe... you're absolutely insane... great job.  really great.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 16, 2010)

coming out really nice so far, loving the sleeving


----------



## p0Pe (Feb 16, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Lol sorry, was thinking of the case when I typed Beto, a little out of it I guess.
> 
> Meteora makes me think of the album of the same name by Linkin Park.



which also is where i got it from the very first album i ever bought  Linkin park is, and will always be favorite band! only had the pleasure of watching them live to times, but DAMN they are awesome

Thanks for the nice comments all! i appreciate it


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think you should definitely stick around, you have such a talent its unreal.

Oh, and as everyone says in worklogs: MORE PICTURES!


----------



## p0Pe (Feb 16, 2010)

i didnt want to post this before next update, but GOD they are sexy!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

I told you so didn't I?


----------



## roast (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey p0pe!

I remember when you first posted DnA in the Case Mod Gallery here on TPU, I decided to read through the _entire_ worklog on TBCS.... absolutley inspirational, you're making art here! 

Keep up the good work, I'm looking forware to seeing how Beto turns out.


----------



## p0Pe (Feb 16, 2010)

roast said:


> Hey p0pe!
> 
> I remember when you first posted DnA in the Case Mod Gallery here on TPU, I decided to read through the _entire_ worklog on TBCS.... absolutley inspirational, you're making art here!
> 
> Keep up the good work, I'm looking forware to seeing how Beto turns out.



haha thanks man! that log is massive how long did it take you that case have had 2 mobo´s, 3 cpu´s and 3 grafic cards lol!


----------



## roast (Feb 17, 2010)

p0Pe said:


> haha thanks man! that log is massive how long did it take you that case have had 2 mobo´s, 3 cpu´s and 3 grafic cards lol!



Far too long. I read it all in one sitting - drank a lot of coffee that night. 

It was very interesting though, and top-quality build. 
I really do think you'd make some nice money by selling some builds based on customers designs/ideas...

Anyway, good luck with this build. Subscribed.


----------



## p0Pe (Feb 17, 2010)

roast said:


> Far too long. I read it all in one sitting - drank a lot of coffee that night.
> 
> It was very interesting though, and top-quality build.
> I really do think you'd make some nice money by selling some builds based on customers designs/ideas...
> ...



thanks man but i dont think there is enough cash in making costum build compared to the amount of time i throw into theese


----------



## p0Pe (Feb 18, 2010)

Okay, it would seem that some fokes has misunderstood the difference between my cable tray, and my motherboard tray. This update should clarify that

Would the real Motherboard tray PLEASE stand up?






As you can see, this is the motherboard tray, 2 peices of acrylic sandwitched.






Now this is the cable tray, which someone though would have the motherboard mounted on it too.






How does all this play together? we will get back to that later First, a big thanks to Vincent from Bitspower for sending me some goodies!






Old versus new pass trough fittings






This must be the sexiest fittings on EARTH!











Everybody has bitspower battlemechs, but how many have custom bitspower holders?  (no really, theese are gonna be used in another project i will link too soon  )











And a custom version of Jon Lund´s PomPlex reservoirs 











This combo will be placed on the top of the reservoir, and will work as inlet, and fillport.






The little plastic bugger inthere is a port for LED´s, and i am gonna use quite a few of theese in the build i think. Should light the reservoir up nicely 






And now for the cables! You probertly already saw this picture:






But here is some more money shots:











Before we continue to the cable tray, i would like to show the pump, and the sleeving on this. Instead of putting heatshrink on, i opened up the housing, and put the sleeving in, STEALTH style!






And now, i got the case partially riveted back together! (you will notice some small silver screw like things, these are tempory rivets lol! )






Notice the motherboard tray inthere? 






Some people asked me if the weight of the psu wouldnt destroy the psu holder in acrylic, and this is where i am planning on putting a support plate (the plate you see there is not the final plate, its a dish i made for myself of scraps made 3 others with names on to the rest of the fokes in the dorm lol!)






And what will it support? The psu and the pump of course! IMO this looks SEXY!
















And with the sides on!






Oh look! A tiny window for the reservoir 






And now, Will the real CABLE Tray please stand up, and get in place 






And with the motherboard tray out






Sides on






I still need to rivet the middle plate inthere, but that cant be done before the cable tray is completely done, and so far i ran out of heatshrink -.- Oh well... another order then


Hope you enjoy´d this update!

*Thanks to 
www.coolbits.dk
www.noiseblocker.de
www.matronics.dk
www.bitspower.com
for helping me out on this project!*​
-p0Pe


----------



## KieX (Feb 18, 2010)

Speechless. Just don't know the words to pay it justice. It really is looking awesome. Good work pOPe, keep it up!


----------



## douglatins (Feb 18, 2010)

WTF does BETO stands for? Just wondering... xP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

Dude at the moment I'm viewing through my iPhone and I can't view it in full detail how it deserves.  Point is till then I won't have words to describe this.  Now what I fear is that even after viewing on a monitor I still will no have words.  This is simply just amazing!!!!


----------



## TIGR (Feb 18, 2010)

Looking great p0Pe. Curious, what kind of camera do you take these photos with?


----------



## MRCL (Feb 18, 2010)

Holy Mother Of All Thats Holy! 

Thats all I have to say. Give me back my voice damnit!


----------



## ERazer (Feb 18, 2010)

Simply amazing


----------



## TIGR (Feb 18, 2010)

Those pass-through fittings keep making me do a double-take to make sure they don't say GOODYEAR on them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dude at the moment I'm viewing through my iPhone and I can't view it in full detail how it deserves.  Point is till then I won't have words to describe this.  Now what I fear is that even after viewing on a monitor I still will no have words.  This is simply just amazing!!!!



Ok got home, saw full screen.  Be back later with some words, none at the moment


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Feb 19, 2010)

haahaaa

I scrolled down to the first pic and thought...  here we go another crappy mod - some dude has sprayed his old server case in his back yard and wants to show it off...  BORING ...

Then I scrolled down to some cad drawings...  blah blah..

THEN!!!

I ate some humble pie!!!!  that is fukin awesome!!!  love it, just been right through the thread..  

will definitely be watching on...

:cheers:


----------



## p0Pe (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks a lot guys! apriciate the feedback!

video update! uploaded in 720P but youtube is still processing so bear over with the quality. enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZXGf3sGdc8


----------



## v2.0 (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, that's not modding, that's pure design stuff! Great project! I always wonder where do you get all the nervs for such a huge job.


----------



## p0Pe (Feb 19, 2010)

v2.0 said:


> Wow, that's not modding, that's pure design stuff! Great project! I always wonder where do you get all the nervs for such a huge job.



thanks man! well, its a hobby, and i like to sit and design it and when the planning is done, its just fun building it


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 19, 2010)

dam i love that res, is there anywhere i could purchase it from?


----------



## p0Pe (Feb 19, 2010)

aquatuning has them search for "Lund"


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 19, 2010)

holy shit, that is looking amazing im loving this whole build!


----------



## p0Pe (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks a lot man! im at the old fokes place to help them out for a few weeks now, so wont get much done on the build but when i get back, that 24 pin cable is going to be done, and i will get the rest of the cable tray done


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 22, 2010)

This worklog is enough to give some people a chubby.



Thanks for sharing dude, lovin' it! I'm not one for really large cases but the quality of workmanship is fantastic!


----------



## p0Pe (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks man! in a few days all the rush here at the old fokes is over! (the parrents are having 25 years anneversory so everybody is running around screaming lol...)
on a cool note though, look what my dad gave my mom in morning present lol!






when the party is over saturday, and my hangovers have layid down, im going home working on that cable tray


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2010)

She looks really happy. I hope the event goes well for you and give us some good pictures afterward!!


----------



## p0Pe (Mar 10, 2010)

she was i will put some pics up of the party later it went really good. 119 people and good mood all the way!
A small, but important update, NEW SPONSOR!

Aqua Computer are sending me one of theese:




with a powerbooster, and one of theese





sadly though, the vf model wont be in stock until a months or so, so it will take some time before i get it:/ but that will give me time to get the cable tray and a lot of other things done!

*Thanks to 

www.Aqua-Computer.de
www.Bitspower.com
www.CoolBits.dk
www.Matronics.dk
www.Noiseblocker.de
*​


----------



## p0Pe (Mar 29, 2010)

Update!

First of all, got nominated to mod of the month on bit-tech wuuh thats my second mod over there that gets nominated, and both have been used as front page pics 

I got new toys!!! More tools! best gift a modder can get besides hardware!






Had to use it for the passtrough fitting from bitspower!











Glued the two green and black plate from the motherboard tray together. Needed some weight to make the glue stick better






The fan and 6 pins plugs sitting flush with the cable tray






Some macro shots!











New hardware! New tools AND hardware in one update woot ! An msi gd85 with usb 3.0 and sata 6 GB/s, and a Intel i5 750. Put in, and cables on:











How the radiator will be put.






The mod will be lit by a 1.5 meter smd lcd strip with 10 smd led´s pr. 10 centimeter. with the controller i can adjust brightness from dull to Christmas tree strenght!






Light it up!






And here is a great pic (if i may say it myself lol) of the motherboard tray inside the case.






*Thanks to 

www.Aqua-Computer.de
www.Bitspower.com
www.CoolBits.dk
www.Matronics.dk
www.Noiseblocker.de
*​
Thats all for this time! The case has to be send to madrid the 5´th so it can be shown to all the other great modders who will attend campus party europe 2010!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh god, I can't watch!  This is just pure sex!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## p0Pe (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks man!  im really looking forward to going to madrid with this thing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2010)

p0Pe said:


> thanks man!  im really looking forward to going to madrid with this thing



It should be hella exciting


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 30, 2010)

loving the leds are you gonna add more?


----------



## p0Pe (Apr 10, 2010)

yeah, a few thats only half of the led strip that im putting inthere

just blew more money on toolz, and the motherboard tray is nearly done just need to make some standoffs!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 10, 2010)

looking nice pope!! keep up the good work


----------



## p0Pe (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks man. just got back from campus party madrid. had to take the bus home duo to the airports being closed, and MAN am i tired now! ill get an update more up soon


----------



## p0Pe (Jun 11, 2010)

well.. soon is relative

But here we go






I made quite a bunch since last time, among other things these two plates. One to support the psu, and one to hold the passtrough fittings from bitspower.






The idea is to put two QD´s there, so taking the motherboard tray out will be a breeze!






The aquaero was placed in the top along with the RGB controller, and fits well into the PCB theme






As you can see, everything is sleeved in green and black colors!






The cable routing from the RGB controller wasnt easy, but i managed to fit it under the aquaero.






The hole to all the connectors for the aquaero!






The sleeving for the 24 pin, coming out of the kabel tray






The rest of the cables for GFX, aquaero, power etc.






And light!!! Red ^






Green ^






And my personal favorite, blue / uv ^






The inside with green light ^






And blue / uv, where the contrast between the green and black is wicked IMO 






One of the best shots IMO!






The inside again. The cpu cooler and gfx are gonna go. Just dont know when i will have the cash to get a grafic card lol






And three of my favorite things, watercooling, sleeving and bitspower! (in modding that is  )






The edge of the psu mounting plate!






And a picture of the green sleeving.






And a little present from Jon Lund! He told me about this idea on our trip to madrid, and i have wanted to get them ever since. 
In the front you can see a normal LED plug, while the two in the background is the ones Jon sent me. They are longer than normal and spreads the light much better.
So now you saw them! And you know who made them first He will start a production run of theese soon, and will hit retailers in a little over a month!






Put into the Lund reservoir, that he also made lol 






And here it is in the reservoir, a little hard to see, but its inthere






Loop is gonna go:
Reservoir -> Pump -> flowmeter -> Radiator -> cpu -> gpu -> back to reservoir






The pump will vibrate a bit, so theese rubber grommets was applyid.

Hope you enjoyd this update!  Until next time, happy modding!!!

-p0Pe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2010)

My goodness, the craftsmanship in this build is just 2nd to none


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> My goodness, the craftsmanship in this build is just 2nd to none



For real I can't belive my eyes.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 12, 2010)

Damn, wish I had the ability to do this crazy shit!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Damn, wish I had the ability to do this *crazy* shit!



Perfectly described


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 12, 2010)

When you get done with this, you should send it to CPU magazine. I bet it could make the case mod of the month, it'd be on the cover of the magazine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> When you get done with this, you should send it to CPU magazine. I bet it could make the case mod of the month, it'd be on the cover of the magazine.



No doubt.  This build along with sniipedoggs "FLOW" can make it anywhere if they wanted.  Top notch!


----------



## roast (Jun 12, 2010)

Amazing work as always p0pe! 

That picture of the single green-sleeved cable really brings out the vibrance of your photography.
What equipment do you use for your pictures?

Peace.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 12, 2010)

0.o

p0Pe, your work is amazing!


----------



## p0Pe (Jun 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> My goodness, the craftsmanship in this build is just 2nd to none



Thanks a lot man!



DrPepper said:


> For real I can't belive my eyes.



You dont have to 



jellyrole said:


> Damn, wish I had the ability to do this crazy shit!



Its all about willpower



Soylent Joe said:


> When you get done with this, you should send it to CPU magazine. I bet it could make the case mod of the month, it'd be on the cover of the magazine.



Thanks for the confidence Ill make sure to do that 



Chicken Patty said:


> No doubt.  This build along with sniipedoggs "FLOW" can make it anywhere if they wanted.  Top notch!



Thanks man Ill be sure to take it all the way to the top



roast said:


> Amazing work as always p0pe!
> 
> That picture of the single green-sleeved cable really brings out the vibrance of your photography.
> What equipment do you use for your pictures?
> ...



Thanks man!
A Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL XS, a tripod and a large piece of white paper



Radical_Edward said:


> 0.o
> 
> p0Pe, your work is amazing!



Glad you like it 

I just recieved the cpu block + more hoses. Now i just need a grafic card and a waterblock lol


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 15, 2010)

holyshit i missed the final update, that was simply AMAZING!


----------



## p0Pe (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks bo$$!

I finally got a grafic card to put in this build! I bought a 4870x2 of a mate, and will be putting my curent 4870 into the build, or the x2, depending on what looks best I´m picking it up in a week! Wuuuh


----------



## Techtu (Jul 10, 2010)

That is jaw dropping! pure quality!!!


----------



## p0Pe (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks man! I´m getting the graffic card in a week, and will update with the tube routing on the mobo then i hope
Still need to get a package from Aqua computer. It starts with K, and is the best performing waterblock outthere


----------



## Techtu (Jul 10, 2010)

Just a thought, maybe you should fill in your system spec's so we can look at them whenever we feel like we want to.... like I just did now


----------



## p0Pe (Jul 11, 2010)

Hehe.. You want the specs on this build, or my primary rig? Nothing crazy, since i am a cheap sob, and refuse to buy 500$ gpu´s and cpu´s lol

but here is some specs ill fill in the "system specs" thing later.

PC-Beto:
Mobo: MSI GD85
CPU: Intel i5 750
GPU: ATI 4870 Or 4870x2 (depending on what looks the best)
PSU: XFX 850W
Drives: soon to come cant decide if i should buy a ssd, or just a normal hdd.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 11, 2010)

p0Pe said:


> Hehe.. You want the specs on this build, or my primary rig? Nothing crazy, since i am a cheap sob, and refuse to buy 500$ gpu´s and cpu´s lol
> 
> but here is some specs ill fill in the "system specs" thing later.
> 
> ...




Come, 4870x2 all the way 

I would say you'd be best with a SSD drive for your OS, and then get a normal HDD for your data/backup. 

Guna be a nice rig once you have it all 


EDIT: What about RAM?


----------



## p0Pe (Jul 11, 2010)

hehe, havent decided wether to put the x2 in this rig, or in my primary. Totally depends on the looks.
I would like a SSD, but think that i am to cheap to buy it lol!

Ram is yet to be decided. I am waiting to hear back from a sponsor, but i hope to get an answer this week

And i sure hope it is going to be a nice rig, since i put over a year´s work into it xD


----------



## p0Pe (Jul 20, 2010)

Teaser







(was later repainted as there were some spots that i aparently missed... Always nice to find out after you already rivited the thing back together! )


----------



## thermalmodlevel10 (Jul 29, 2010)

Very Cool mod, looks reall good man


----------



## p0Pe (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you
Just spent 4 and a half hour the other day working on the psu, and havent even reached the sleeving part yet!






And some more pron


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 9, 2010)

Can I tell you that your work here is inspiring?





Can't wait for more.


----------



## thermalmodlevel10 (Aug 10, 2010)

Im too planing to put sleaving on my psu. how much cable did you need, and also what lenght of each size did you need for the psu. ?


----------



## p0Pe (Aug 10, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Can I tell you that your work here is inspiring?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man! I am glad that i can inspire someone



thermalmodlevel10 said:


> Im too planing to put sleaving on my psu. how much cable did you need, and also what lenght of each size did you need for the psu. ?



Sorry to say dude, but this aint your normal sleeve job, since i made a whole modular cable system for the mod.




For a normal power supply you would need about 45 meters if you want to single sleeve every cable


----------



## p0Pe (Aug 11, 2010)

I got mail!!! 



​A big thanks goes out to MUSHKIN for kindly sending 4*2gb sticks of their new AWSOME Ridgeback ram´s!!! These will look dope in the mod and i cant wait to get them! 





Sooo pritty! Green and black ram´s for a green and black mod 

I hope to have an update ready when i get these, along with some pics of them installed!


----------



## p0Pe (Aug 20, 2010)

Finally! I had last day on the summerjob, and starting in school next week! So wanted to put this update up since a LOT have happened since the last update!

Now, where were we? Right about here i think.





This is how the case have stood ever since i went to hear stewie wonder in copenhagen. I got a 4870x2 with block on it, and fittet that in, and painted the mobo back panel!





The 2*6 pins fits so much better on to this card than they would have fittet on a 5870! There is just one downside, i miss two pins!





Now, a little tube routing have been set in motion, but there is still lots to do.





Now guess what hides under this hood? It has 64 gigs, and runs at aprox 270MB/sek in read and write I hope to be able to replace it with something bigger, better and nicer soon though.





Now this, is what the little glowsticks that Jon made for me does! (http://lund-tech.com/?Products:Lighting_module)





A quick shot of the side panel lit up!





of some reason, this reminds me of a horror movie, where you see a sharp light trough a window xD





Now, for the torture of the psu... Belive it or not, but it took me over 6 hours to make it look this way!





Soldering the wires back together after cutting them down to size.





2*6 pins down! 8 pin and 24 pin to go 





Halfway there!!!





DONE! And i must say, i am quite happy about the final result! Not to green, but with a little black in between





From another angel. I practically had to stand on top of it to get the wires inthere! Talk about a close fit!





And what might this little bugger be? Remember the problem about missing a few pins on the 8 pin for the gfx card? No problem





Just put this one into the psu, and bam! 2 more pins fixed 





Now, the octopus begins...





Now isn't this the best looking cable mess you've ever seen? 





And the little 2 pin crawling trough the case and finally ending in the gfx card!





And now! A huge thanks to mushkin for sending me 8 gigs of these awesome rams! I cant wait to get these into the case!





Black and green, just like the rest of the mod!





Gotta love them. They are so incredible heavy compared to other ram sticks i have around, and i love the ridgeback fin design!





More pronz!





But hey now, what is this? "Something seems to be missing dude..."
Yeah, i noticed, but i couldn't decide if i wanted the copper top, or the delrin to for the build :/





Then its lucky that AquaComputer was so awsome to send BOTH the cuplex kryos HF and a spare delrin top! 





Two awsome names paired!





Now, the only downside with the delrin top is that it doesn't take 10 mm compression fittings 




The HF top however, does! This thing must weigh a metric tonne or therby!





And this is how she stands at the moment! I will update again when i get the ram installed, along with the waterblock. Oh, and dont mind the vandal switch hanging there It will be replaced with a black one i got from nutman 

And again, thanks to the sponsors 


























Until next update, Cya!!!

-p0Pe


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 20, 2010)

I love this build. My only problem is personal opinion. I don't like the "PC-Beto" text on the front of the case. It kinda cheeses up the thing IMHO.

With that said I couldn't even begin to do this. So take my opinion with a grain of salt. 

If you need some graphic work done for this beast send me a PM.


----------



## p0Pe (Aug 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I love this build. My only problem is personal opinion. I don't like the "PC-Beto" text on the front of the case. It kinda cheeses up the thing IMHO.
> 
> With that said I couldn't even begin to do this. So take my opinion with a grain of salt.
> 
> If you need some graphic work done for this beast send me a PM.



Hehe thanks man! You are not the only one saying that, and i actually made a whole new front panel file without the text, but it just looked wrong IMO 
I might take you up on that offer! I am not the sharpest with photoshop myself


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2010)

p0Pe said:


> Hehe thanks man! You are not the only one saying that, and i actually made a whole new front panel file without the text, but it just looked wrong IMO
> I might take you up on that offer! I am not the sharpest with photoshop myself



You just let me know. Ill be happy to be apart of that rig


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

cant believe how far this have come

i remember some old grey case many months back  but this....

makes me a proud Dane


----------



## p0Pe (Aug 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> cant believe how far this have come
> 
> i remember some old grey case many months back  but this....
> 
> makes me a proud Dane



Thanks a lot man! 

good news people! ITS ALIVE!!!





How it stands at the moment





Idle. Notice that the ram index score jumped from 5.5 to 7.5 by throwing these mushkin´s in! 





Vantage score. I HAVE to get a new waterblock for this GPU.. Look at those vrm´s on gpu2 :wallbash:





And a 06 score


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 23, 2010)

*Just* saw this. All I can say is


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2010)

This is truly just stunning    Saw this from the beginning and to see what it is really gives me the goosebumps!


----------



## Techtu (Aug 23, 2010)

This.... leave's me speechless! some very excellent work put into this project, clearly see that just from the overall outcome! 

I've missed pretty much all the other pages of this thread, but that finished product has just tempted me to start from the first page till I get right back here


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow this has turned out amazing!


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 24, 2010)

really nice dude 

please make me one!!! XD


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 24, 2010)

High five!

That's amazing work man, I hope your proud of how it's coming along.


----------



## p0Pe (Oct 2, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> *Just* saw this. All I can say is



Thanks man!



Chicken Patty said:


> This is truly just stunning    Saw this from the beginning and to see what it is really gives me the goosebumps!



The best has yet to come



Tech2 said:


> This.... leave's me speechless! some very excellent work put into this project, clearly see that just from the overall outcome!
> 
> I've missed pretty much all the other pages of this thread, but that finished product has just tempted me to start from the first page till I get right back here



Happy reading and thanks!



Radical_Edward said:


> Wow this has turned out amazing!



And not even done yet Stay tuned;P



Bo$$ said:


> really nice dude
> 
> please make me one!!! XD



You cant afford it 



InnocentCriminal said:


> High five!
> 
> That's amazing work man, I hope your proud of how it's coming along.



Thanks man! I am

I havent even told you, but i broke a bone in my elbow, and have the arm in bandage -.-
so here is a little mummie teaser! 
Thanks again to Vincent from bitspower to go trough the troubles to get my vrm2 temps on the GPU down!

Have a look at this beauty!












I cant wait to mount this and see the temps!

I am changing some hardware to, the blue motherboard have to go!


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 3, 2010)

nice block, how much did it set you back?

what happened to your arm btw?


----------



## p0Pe (Oct 3, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> nice block, how much did it set you back?
> 
> what happened to your arm btw?



Only what i had to pay to get it trough customs Vincent from bitspower sent it

I fell on my BMX bike while riding in the local skatepark:shadedshu cant wait to get the bandage off and get riding again! I have a date with a 4 meter tall metal half pipe that i cant wait get on again


----------



## p0Pe (Oct 22, 2010)

Teaser update before the big one!






Backside. Spent quite a while sanding the IQ panel down, and painting it!






Cant decide wether or not to make a non-mirror plate for the bitspower block. I think the original plate is a bit to "_Bling_"






Paint, sand, paint, sand and then bam!






The funky piping there will make sense in the next big update!


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 22, 2010)

Gorgeously dark


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

oh god, just lovely!


----------



## gvblake22 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hell of a mod you got goin' there!  I haven't seen it before, but I'm glad I stumbled across this gem.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## p0Pe (Oct 24, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Gorgeously dark



Yeah! Didnt quite like the steel plates Black, it must be!



Chicken Patty said:


> oh god, just lovely!



Thanks mate!



gvblake22 said:


> Hell of a mod you got goin' there!  I haven't seen it before, but I'm glad I stumbled across this gem.  Keep up the great work!



Thanks Glad you like it! 

Just worked on the back plate today, and think it will be finished soon


----------



## p0Pe (Oct 29, 2010)

The top will be a simple black design Like on the original sketches.

This is part one, of a larger update that i decided to tear down into two, beacuse i cant finish the other part before a week or so 






A little picture of the new mobo! Decided to get the EVGA p55 le, since its all black, and fits the theme best.






Also got the IQ panel painted.






And the backside of the Bitspower block. Still thinking of what to do with this






Another shot of backside, and card.






And the modded Aquacomputer cuplex kryos! Now in all black






And with a quite expensive fitting combo lol






Mounted on the mobo^






Also had to make some panels to finish up the rear of the case. So they were cut to size, and painted. 
And i know, i know, "Dude, what happened to the garden" And here i must refer to the first word in that sentece, Dude.
That place is also my photo studio






And how they look when put in place. Quite the snug fit 






And with the outer panel on! (Notice the arm, now without bandages)






Old versus new mobo! Bye Bye blue 






A little sleeving (the wire that goes from the aquaero to the onboard usb ports)






"Upskirt" shot.






And in all of her glory






And this is one of my favorite shots so far!






And one showing most of the lower compartment
She is up and running now, and ready to attend s7lan (www.s7lan.dk) where she will hopefully attract some attention

And again, thanks to the sponsors 


























Until next update, Cya!!!

-p0Pe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

My god, that is just beautiful!  One of the most stunning builds I've ever seen!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes dude that build look completely perfect on every corner and edge, I think you should keep using improving it though, but it looks perfect now, the whole case up and down is leveled perfectly. 

same detail and position as the real moid thing and the actual computer parts in his computer. 

looks good!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks epic!

I really f'ing like it - the exploitive _is_ necessary. Sorry t'hear about your arm p0Pe hope you're making a speedy recovery staring at your work of art.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

I missed the part about his arm.

Hope you recover soon dude.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Oct 29, 2010)

just read through the whole log. only one word comes to mind. "SICK"! Awsome build there

my friend!


----------



## gvblake22 (Oct 30, 2010)

Awesome project and a great result.  Well done!


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 30, 2010)

That mushkin ram looks so sweet in that build. Very, very nice work.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 31, 2010)

Amazing, can't wait to see what you do for the top !


----------



## p0Pe (Oct 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> My god, that is just beautiful!  One of the most stunning builds I've ever seen!



Thank you very much CP! I am so glad you like it



3volvedcombat said:


> Yes dude that build look completely perfect on every corner and edge, I think you should keep using improving it though, but it looks perfect now, the whole case up and down is leveled perfectly.
> 
> same detail and position as the real moid thing and the actual computer parts in his computer.
> 
> looks good!



Thank you man! I will keep on pushing it right until the very end of this mod



InnocentCriminal said:


> Looks epic!
> 
> I really f'ing like it - the exploitive _is_ necessary. Sorry t'hear about your arm p0Pe hope you're making a speedy recovery staring at your work of art.



It actually helps just sitting and watching it run Playing around with the remote controlled light and stuff lol!



Chicken Patty said:


> I missed the part about his arm.
> 
> Hope you recover soon dude.



Working on it



NAVI_Z said:


> just read through the whole log. only one word comes to mind. "SICK"! Awsome build there
> 
> my friend!



Glad you like it



gvblake22 said:


> Awesome project and a great result.  Well done!



Thank you! Hope you like the end results just as much;



guitarfreaknation said:


> That mushkin ram looks so sweet in that build. Very, very nice work.



Thanks! They are also totally awesome



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Amazing, can't wait to see what you do for the top !



Neither can i hehe... I havent really planned how it should look yet


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 31, 2010)

mother of god this is amazing man


----------



## TSX420J (Nov 1, 2010)

WOW!!!  This is so inspiring.. Makes me want to make a new machine. 
You have a very great imagination.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 1, 2010)

TSX420J said:


> WOW!!!  This is so inspiring.. Makes me want to make a new machine.
> You have a very great imagination.



... and a very big pocket I'd say, but who cares as long as stuff like this is being produced


----------



## p0Pe (Dec 13, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> mother of god this is amazing man



Thanks man!



TSX420J said:


> WOW!!!  This is so inspiring.. Makes me want to make a new machine.
> You have a very great imagination.



Thanks for the comment Apriciate it, and am glad that you like it



Techtu said:


> ... and a very big pocket I'd say, but who cares as long as stuff like this is being produced



Well, a big thanks goes out to the sponsors to help me with this

Sooo... What have i been doing? Lots of stuff! A few test at school is over, and i got some more time to work on this, and have some good news for you! I should be able to have this thing done within a week And then i have the time to take her home, into the photo studio and make some glory shots!





Anyway, Uden mad og drikke, dur helten ikke (without food and beverages, the hero dont work) 





Oh, and then i used a great deal of time on this, a remote controlled heli






And a close up






And now to the fun stuff! I had to make a new back plate since i lost the old one lol Made some improvements and had some quality time with my dremel!






The result,






A few diskes gone. I am still to cheap to get the quick disconect diskes










Final result before painting^






And now for the fans, i made some stickers to make them look a bit more classy






And insertet into the case, with the cable going into the back wall to the plug.






Now this little hole is the fillport for the hole system! But where does it sit?






Oh yeah, in the top Right above the reservoir. See the aquaero faceplate there? Wonder where this is going...






This^ 






Ended out like this






And last, but not least, the front panel where the on switch will sit. Need to get this painted!

Tommorow i will have some time to paint and fill down the top, and then there is just some minor stuff left to be done!

And again, thanks to the sponsors 


























Inside shots in next update Have fun!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 14, 2010)

good luck, looks great so far, are you going to cut any pattern in to the top bit?


----------



## p0Pe (Dec 17, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> good luck, looks great so far, are you going to cut any pattern in to the top bit?



Thanks Bo$$! And no, the top is going to be plain as you can see in this next little update






How the parts looked before paint





And how they looked after!





The fillport. Sits quite flush





opened up





And the aquaero installed, now without screws or anything





Took quite some sanding to get this 2 mm steel plate to get the right shape

Not long until the final shots now


----------



## HammerON (Dec 17, 2010)

Can't believe I have missed this build

Subscribed


----------



## p0Pe (Dec 22, 2010)

We are nearing christmas eve, and the end result of one and a half years work was celebrated in a dark room in a small town´s photography club. With a coke in the hand, and the intence cold outside the light was turned on, the backdrops rolled down and the camera set to "on". The tripad was set up, dors shut, and then the clicks were going for 3 hours. A little chit chat in between made a good atmosphear, and the thought about having to go outside in -18 degrees to pick a christmas three didnt hurry things up.

Before i go on to the mod, and the final pictures, i would like to thank a few people who have helped me out a great deal with this project!
Dennis from Sign-1 have been really great at helping me with getting my files cut out, in whatever material i might choose, and Bo from skjern photography club for helping me with the setup for the final pics.

But lets get to it:
*PC-Beto*

Specifications:
Mobo: EVGA P55 LE
CPU: Intel i5 750
Ram: 8GB Mushkin Ridgeback
GFX: Radeon 4870x2
PSU: XFX 850W black edition
HDD: Corsair F60 ssd

Watercooling:
Controller: AquaComputer Aquaero + powerbooster
Monitoring: AquaComputer flowmeter + temp sensor
CPU block: AquaComputer Cuplex Kryos
Pump: Laing DDC 18W
Reservoir: Custom LUND PomPlex PC-Beto Edition
Fittings: Bitspower Matte black compression fittings
GFX Block: Bitspower 4870x2 blok
Radiator: HWLabs Black Ice GTX 420
Fans: Noiseblocker PK3​
But enough of the talk. Lets get to the pictures! I wont say very much, but let them speak for themself. I hope you enjoy them!































































































































































​That was all from me for now. I am planning something new in 2011, but lets see how far that one gets It have been a pleasure having these worklogs up, and reading all of your comments, so for that, i would like to thank all the users out there who have given me motivation to make this what it have become!

And last, but not least, i would like to give a HUGE thank to the sponsors who have helped making this build what it is!






















​
-p0Pe


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks freaking awesome man! Very professionally done. I like it.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 22, 2010)

p0Pe said:


>



I have to say this is the best pic.  It make the PC almost seem monolithic!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 22, 2010)

that flow sensor is awesome!!

great build as well. looks amazing!!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 23, 2010)

Amazing work!

Thank you very much, for doing this build log, and sharing with us!


----------



## Reventon (Dec 25, 2010)

Holy crap... I'm jealous. Looks incredible.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 26, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## CrazyMonkeyTM (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome work dude...


----------



## p0Pe (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you all, and sorry for totally forgetting to come back and say thanks for the support!

I am happy to say that PC-Beto is featured on the front page of bit-tech

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/case-mod/2011/08/25/pc-beto-by-hans-peder-sahl/1

I also finished the video of the mod, so that this is up to date! You might have seen some of it before, but this is the finished version!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRT4ftBOubs

I know declare PC-Beto officially done


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 25, 2011)

*High-five!*


----------



## mATrIxLord (Aug 26, 2011)

awesome work men.... your build will give some ideas to use in my future build...


----------



## p0Pe (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks you two! Matrixlord, GL with it I hope it turn out great!


----------



## TSX420J (Aug 30, 2011)

it came out so f#@king crazy!! Love it!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow this is truely amazing! only if they had green tubing that would look that lil bit better


so......when you updating the hardware??


----------



## p0Pe (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks TSX420J!

Haha bo$$, i wont

All new hardware will go into the M8 project!


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 31, 2011)

This is still one of the most amazing PC mods I have ever seen.  Great work!


----------

